# اختراع بسيط لإضاءة الأماكن المظلمة بالنهار



## إسلام علي (4 يونيو 2012)

رجل فلبيني اخترع شئ بسيط جدا ليضئ بيته البسيط او ما يعرف عندنا في مصر بإسم " العشه" و قام بالتالي اتى بزجاجة بلاستيكيه و ملأها يمياه ممزوجه بالكلور و ثبتها في سطح العشه فأعطت إضاءه للغرفه بقوة 44 وات جربها كده لو طلعت في قافله تزور ناس غلايه ولا حاجه 







من الفيس بوك لم أجربها بنفسي لكن سأجربها إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد حبيب الله (5 يونيو 2012)

عجييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## dlovano (6 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## office (7 يونيو 2012)

لماذا الكلور ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مبهر من شي بسيط رائع


----------



## qais mohammed (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الحاجه ام الاختراع


----------



## Abdulraoof (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز.. ياليت التوضيح ايش كان مكتوب (ماء+كلور)؟ لاني جربت ما طلع في فايدة
أو إذا تفضلت تطرح الرابط الأصلي  وشكراً


----------

